# Black people are literally the objectively best race



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2019)

PROS:

Can't get sunburnt.
Don't get wrinkly easily.
CONS: 
1. Sickle Cell (OPTIONAL.)

Woah.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 11, 2019)

I present as a rebuttal to your hypothesis that they are vastly more likely to be niggers, thieves, rapists, criminals, miscreants, and generally layabouts.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I present as a rebuttal to your hypothesis that they are vastly more likely to be niggers, thieves, rapists, criminals, miscreants, and generally layabouts.


Not objective.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Apr 11, 2019)

You forget to add "bigger dicks" in the pros for niggers.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> You forget that niggers have "bigger dicks" in the pros.


That's false intel.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 11, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> PROS:
> 
> Can't get sunburnt.
> Don't get wrinkly easily.
> ...


No, blacks can and do get sunburned.


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 11, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> You forget to add "bigger dicks" in the pros.



that is not true


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> No, blacks can and do get sunburned.


How about "easily"


----------



## Draza (Apr 11, 2019)

Dey wuz kangz n sheit! Who can hate that?


----------



## UE 558 (Apr 11, 2019)

What about “look way better with shaved heads than wypipo”?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 11, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> PROS:
> 
> Can't get sunburnt.
> Don't get wrinkly easily.
> ...


Also diabetes.


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 11, 2019)

They still get melanoma, though, and it's actually even more difficult to find out of they have it because they're darkies and when they do it's usually in a later stage where nothing can be done. 

So yeah, no sunburning, but they still get the cancer.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

Choose Your Fighter

"H"wite

Pros

Relatively tall
Third highest IQ of all races
Higher alcohol tolerance
Best at swimming
Generally the most attractive race in youth
Lactase persistence--ability to digest dairy makes them able to drink lots of milk to get even taller.
Higher tolerance to cold
Western creativity and innovation
Cons


Cannot be exposed to sunlight for extended periods of time
Whites actually have decreased vit. D absorption; the belief that light skin allows for better vit. D absorption is a myth
Ages the most poorly of all races; women generally begin to become ugly and old at 30. Men usually suffer severe male pattern baldness.
Bad dancers
Cystic fibrosis
Huntington's disease
Excessive body hair on males
Light-colored eyes take longer to adjust to sunlight and are more prone to cataracts and other problems
Unsightly pasty skin and a bizarre fixation on shaving all body hair among women so they can show off how pasty they are
Cellulite
Blacks

Pros


The tallest race and the one that builds muscle the most easily
No sunburn
Slow aging
Black men generally have soothing, deep bass voices. Both sexes have a "soulful" sound to their voices that makes their music beloved the world over
Black women have large breasts and buttocks, which are generally considered attractive to males
Best at running and most sports
Less body hair than whites
Sickle cell trait means less proneness to malaria
High pain tolerance
Cons


Low intelligence measured by IQ tests
Higher risk of diabetes and several cancers
Strong body odor
Males have penises that are excessively large. While a larger than average penis is attractive, a penis that is too large will strike a woman's cervix during sex and cause pain.
For females large boobs and butts are cumbersome and get in the way of athletic activities. They will also sag with age.
Sickle cell disease
Unruly, strange and kinky hair that can't be washed or worn normally without chemical treatment
Larger bodies means greater calorie expenditure per day. Blacks must spend more time and money than others on acquiring and consuming food.
Strange contrast between the color of their palms and the backs of their hands
Anti-intellectualism
Unpleasant-sounding dialect
Short lifespan
Low socioeconomic status
Clearly we have yet to find the best race. In the next episode I will cover Asians, Jews and Native Americans. This is why I should be unbanned from Deep Thoughts.


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 11, 2019)

Asian people have the biggest penises, they're just too beta to show them off most of the time.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

SiccDicc said:


> They still get melanoma, though, and it's actually even more difficult to find out of they have it because they're darkies and when they do it's usually in a later stage where nothing can be done.
> 
> So yeah, no sunburning, but they still get the cancer.


They are at a higher risk of a rare cancer that can show up on the palms of their hands or something but it is still very rare for them compared to melanoma in whites


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> They are at a higher risk of a rare cancer that can show up on the palms of their hands or something but it is still very rare for them compared to melanoma in whites


I'll take early detection over odds, to be honest.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Choose Your Fighter
> 
> "H"wite
> 
> ...


Jews are not a race. They're a different species.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

SiccDicc said:


> I'll take early detection over odds, to be honest.


NEVER TELL ME THE ODDS


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> The tallest race and the one that builds muscle the most easily


The average Black guy is actually like 5'9". So, they're mostly manlet tier. The Big Bubba's BBC myths are something that was made up by Hollywood.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> The average Black guy is actually like 5'9". So, they're mostly manlet tier. The Big Bubba's BBC myths are something that was made up by Hollywood.


So is the average White man outside of Scandinavia though. Most NBA players are black for a reason.

I would say Black height has a higher standard deviation, so more black men are either unusually tall or unusually short, compared to other races.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

What are Russians


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> What are Russians


Slavs. We're not discussing them because they're subhuman.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> So is the average White man outside of Scandinavia though.


No, Whites are on usually like 1-2 inches taller than Blacks in the West, depending on the country, and 2 inches means a lot.

*I'm also not including African heights because malnourishement actually means most Africans are about the same size as East Asians. The average Nigerian is 5'6" for example.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> What are Russians


The last hope


----------



## Piss Clam (Apr 11, 2019)

To be added to cons:


ashy skin.
dry hair. which is why they have to *Jeri Curl* juice and leave a stain on the weigh training benches. I fucking hated that in school. Nasty fucks.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

Where do hapas rank?


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> No, Whites are on usually like 1-2 inches taller than Blacks in the West, depending on the country, and 2 inches means a lot.
> 
> *I'm also not including African heights because malnourishement actually means most Africans are about the same size as East Asians. The average Nigerian is 5'6" for example.


The US must be degenerate then, considering the average white American is 5'9".


Kiwi Jeff said:


> Where do hapas rank?


Any and all products of miscegnation are subhuman.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 11, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> No, Whites are on usually like 1-2 inches taller than Blacks in the West, depending on the country, and 2 inches means a lot.


For dicks maybe


Richardo Retardo said:


> The last hope


For what? Quality vodka?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 11, 2019)

Last question: what are the direct correlations between race and gaming ability? This is important.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Ages the most poorly of all races; women generally begin to become ugly and old at 30.



Whatever you say fam


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Apr 11, 2019)

every race is best race you shitlord.
inb4 weebs gtfo


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Last question: what are the direct correlations between race and gaming ability? This is important.


obviously Koreans are the master race


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Last question: what are the direct correlations between race and gaming ability? This is important.


Biggest dicks = best at video games

that's why Asians make such hard games and are good at everything



ProgKing of the North said:


> obviously Koreans are the master race



Exactly


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 11, 2019)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> every race is best race you shitlord.
> inb4 weebs gtfo


So that means every race is the worst race

See, SJWs were right, white people ARE the worst!


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> The US must be degenerate then, considering the average white American is 5'9".


I think that's just the average American Height, so counting Hispanics and Blacks. I could be wrong though.


----------



## wateryketchup (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Slavs. We're not discussing them because they're subhuman.


What's wrong with Slavs? They can huff gasoline better than anyone


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Last question: what are the direct correlations between race and gaming ability? This is important.


Great question! East Asians generally have the smallest hands, which means they are better at dexterity-based activities like crochet and gaming. However, they have poor vision, but that is offput by the existence of effective vision correction.

Asians

Sparse body hair pattern. Some female Asians even lack natural armpit or pubic hair. Pubic hair transplants are popular in Korea.
East Asians have small, thin frames in general, which means less energy expenditure and it is more difficult for them to put on either fat or muscle.
High intelligence and aptitude at "hard sciences" and mathematics
Longer lifespan
Bald rarely
The epicanthal folds around the eyes protect the Asian's precious eyes from strong winds
Straight hair that is easy to comb and does not puff up in humid temperatures
Reduced body odor
Dry earwax for cleaner, more sanitary ears
Reduced incidence of diabetes and many cancers
Very slow aging and ambiguous age
Tight skin
Women have dense breast tissue, which means if you are lucky enough to find an Asian woman with sizable breasts they will stay perky as they age.
Cons


Uniform appearance. Asians are readily mistaken for one another.
A generally neotenous, childlike appearance--while this works for Asian women it is a detriment to Asian men, who are undesirable sexually, on top of the
Small penis issues. Can make many positions difficult.
Asian men are also almost never circumcised which means that their dicks smell kinda bad.
Non-Westernized Asian women generally do not shave or groom their body hair if they have any.
Vaginas may be too tight to fuck properly
General lack of creativity and a tendency to imitate others or mindlessly follow elders
Stubbornness to the point that two nukes weren't enough
Asian degeneracy. Asians prefer masturbating to hentai to regular porn or even real sex
While the tendency to short stature is exaggerated in stereotype, it is present. Outside of certain areas like Shandong Asians are short and weak.
Lactose intolerance
Tendency to severe myopia
Sense of entitlement to the "best" things. They will support affirmative action only when it serves them and not when it works against them
Women wear diapers on their period
Autistic features in children
Inscrutable
Jaundice
Asians are generally a mixed bag with as many advantages as shortcomings. Therefore they are not the best race. We continue in our search with Jews, Native Americans, Latinos and Australian Aborigines.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 11, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Whatever you say fam


It's the wall which is literal science ok.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> It's the wall which is literal science ok.


We don't need no education
We don't need no thot control


----------



## Cackspangler (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Purple Threat (Apr 11, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Lactose intolerance



Wouldn't this apply more to blacks? I thought blacks being more lactose intolerant birthed the milk is racist stuff


----------



## Cackspangler (Apr 11, 2019)

Purple Threat said:


> Wouldn't this apply more to blacks? I thought blacks being more lactose intolerant birthed the tard cum is racist stuff


Here's a map of lactose intolerance. It tends to have less to do with your race and more to do with whether your ancestors reared milk-producing livestock.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Last question: what are the direct correlations between race and gaming ability? This is important.


The race with the best gaming capabilities is the one who is more likely to live in a society.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2019)

"people"
Okay


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 11, 2019)

Cackspangler said:


> View attachment 722820



I fucking love nigger science.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 11, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Not objective.



13/50 and proportionate welfare use suggest otherwise, compadre.

Edit for the truly autistic - Natives are the Canadian analogues for US blacks.


----------



## millais (Apr 11, 2019)

13% of the population, 50% of the violent crime suffering at the hands of an oppressive justice system and privatized prison industrial complex


----------



## Begemot (Apr 12, 2019)

Look at all the salty cumskins scared of the superior race!!!


----------



## Vendetta™ (Apr 12, 2019)

Nah, we're just like anyone else really. We have our good eggs and bad eggs (who sadly represent the majority), most just want to live another day. Our best chance for the objective master race is probably super-strong Asian jew with high socioeconomic positioning and good disease resistance.



Philosophy Zombie said:


> Choose Your Fighter



Creepy, but informative. My only issues are that you're counting cultural influences (the exceptional dialect and economic status), individual traits (B.O) and not indicating when you're using averages. Other than that, good on you.

Well, as good on you as you can get, for being the racial equivalent of the animal planet narrator.



Philosophy Zombie said:


> Third highest IQ of all races
> Low intelligence measured by IQ test


If you're taking the IQ at face value, I guess you can't argue with averages!



Philosophy Zombie said:


> Best at swimming
> Bad dancers
> Unsightly pasty skin and a bizarre fixation on shaving all body hair among women so they can show off how pasty they are
> Males have penises that are excessively large. While a larger than average penis is attractive, a penis that is too large will strike a woman's cervix during sex and cause pain.
> Strange contrast between the color of their palms and the backs of their hands


Alright, that's pretty damn funny.



Philosophy Zombie said:


> Anti-intellectualism
> Unpleasant-sounding dialect.
> Low socioeconomic status


Cultural influences that ideally wouldn't exist. Until the group can fix these problems, the intelligent half will just have to continue to defy these traits. This is the difference between black people and "niggers" for most.



Philosophy Zombie said:


> Generally the most attractive race in youth
> Lactase persistence--ability to digest dairy makes them able to drink lots of tard cum to get even taller.
> Higher tolerance to cold
> Excessive body hair on male
> ...


These are individual traits, so...eh? I guess you could count them.

Not sure why I put that much thought into a shit post, but oh well, it was fun.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 12, 2019)

OOGA BOGA What are you gonna do wh*Te boy?


----------



## Colonel J (Apr 12, 2019)

Agreed. No woman can resist the KARA BOGA.


----------



## eldri (Apr 12, 2019)

This is why black people are objectively better than white people.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 12, 2019)

eldri said:


> This is why black people are objectively better than white people.



`>`Tard Baby makes a post about black being the superior race
`>`posts some video of your average MLP fans

What are we talking about again?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 12, 2019)

Even if blacks didn't have above average penises the reality is that they'd still be able to fuck a white bitch better than any little white boy could ever hope to. This is why white boys are so threatened by black men, because they know that a black guy could steal their wife or even their daughter at any time and there's nothing his lily white ass could do to protect her.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 12, 2019)

Uncle Phil was black.
Checkmate.


----------



## eldri (Apr 12, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> `>`Tard Baby makes a post about black being the superior race
> `>`posts some video of your average MLP fans
> 
> What are we talking about again?


The idea is that this is what white culture has led to and allows to thrive.

Granted, this shit is slowly happening to black people.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 12, 2019)

In the book Altered Carbon, humanity has gained the ability to transfer consciousness between bodies. As a result, security forces and militaries choose combat bodies ('sleeves') based upon racial tolerances and traits like the ones @Tard Baby described. Black sleeves are used for combat and other heavy duties. I always raised an eyebrow at stuff like this in the text.


Spoiler: tangent



IMHO, If the premise of switching bodies wasn't such torrid fap fuel for troons the whole book probably woulda demonized for this and other racial transgressions, but instead they made it into a shit tier netufarixu series.


----------



## Clop (Apr 12, 2019)

Well if I'm going with a melee build for funsies I'm definitely picking Redguard.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 12, 2019)

You white devils are merely pleasure sleeves for majestic black men. Yakub created you as dumb cavebeast livestock and that is all you shall ever be!


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 12, 2019)

If we did an Animal Kingdom Kumate but with people it'd probably come down to some giant icelandic dude vs a monster from a pacific island.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 12, 2019)

Clop said:


> Well if I'm going with a melee build for funsies I'm definitely picking Redguard.


Does that mean furries and scalies are really good at hand-to-hand combat, since khajiit and argonians have bonus unarmed damage, with khajiit having an almost 5x multiplier?


----------



## OhGoy (Apr 12, 2019)

according to todd howard, black people are born with a -10 penalty to intelligence


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 12, 2019)

POWER RANKINGS:
CHINESE > JEWS >>>> ANGLOS = GERMANICS = EAST AZNS >>>> EASTERN EUROS = SOUTH/SOUTHEAST AZNS = LATINOS = ARABS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NIGGERS

This is the objective power rankings. Show me one example of what your "black power" can accomplish today.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 12, 2019)

Make way for the real master race...


Me.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 12, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Not objective.



Black people are objectively 100% likely to be niggers, whereas other races are only partially likely (the percentage fluctuates from 75% in the case of Filipinos to 0.001% in the case of pure Bavarian phenotype Aryans).


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Apr 12, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Choose Your Fighter
> 
> "H"wite
> 
> ...


I wanna play that RPG Now


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 12, 2019)

I prefer picking Dragonborn for that +CON and +CHA, also in 4e they get a really wicked amount of healing.


----------



## Masta (Apr 12, 2019)

What if we start mix racing to make the perfect outcome?


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 12, 2019)

Since everybody is using rpg analogies,  Im gonna use fighting games:
Huwites= Ryu
Asians= akuma
Niggers= blanka
Joos= m.bison

Guess why.


----------



## Hikikomori-Yume (Apr 12, 2019)

The Eurasian race is objectively the greatest race


----------



## Vendetta™ (Apr 12, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Black people are objectively 100% likely to be niggers, whereas other races are only partially likely (the percentage fluctuates from 75% in the case of Filipinos to 0.001% in the case of pure Bavarian phenotype Aryans).


Caucasoids born in the south are 98.9% likely to be rednecks, or white niggers if we're getting fancy.

Made-up percentages are fun, but let's be glad reality isn't based on such things lol.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 12, 2019)

You left off a few pros:

The best nose design of all the human races. This probably plays a part in perceived athletic ability. Both wide, to accommodate letting in lots of air, and blunt, thus not getting hit by things and broken.
This one might just be me, but it seems like black people have on average smaller ears, but no worse hearing.  Again, less likely to get hit/caught on things, and old black dudes don't look like they have satellite dishes hanging off their heads like old white guys.
Dark meat is moister than white meat and tastes better usually.
Look cooler bald and/or with grey hair.
Samuel L. Jackson is a member.
More Eumelanin, which has antibiotic properties, making them a bit more resistant to skin infections.
Eumelanin is also electrically conductive, meaning black people are slightly more conductive than white people.  This has pretty limited utility, but there are situations where it could be a pro or a con.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 12, 2019)

lotta broke dick mayo boys itt


----------



## Diabeetus (Apr 12, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Also diabetes.


I am not black. Put some respect on my name, you pesky fucking plumber.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 12, 2019)

Diabeetus said:


> I am not black. Put some respect on my name, you pesky fucking plumber.


He said diabetes, not diabeetus. Those are two completely different things, you crazy old man.


----------



## Diabeetus (Apr 12, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> He said diabetes, not diabeetus. Those are two completely different things, you crazy old man.


You're just saying that because you're black.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 12, 2019)

Diabeetus said:


> You're just saying that because you're black.


You're just saying that because you're a crazy old man.
If I was black I would have called it "The sugar".


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 12, 2019)

The colored folk can pick cotton faster than any other race.


----------



## Diabeetus (Apr 12, 2019)

Piss said:


> View attachment 723396
> View attachment 723397
> View attachment 723398
> View attachment 723399
> View attachment 723393


Black don' cracgh!!!!!


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 12, 2019)

Vendetta™ said:


> Caucasoids born in the south are 98.9% likely to be rednecks, or white niggers if we're getting fancy.
> 
> Made-up percentages are fun, but let's be glad reality isn't based on such things lol.



lmao did my joke post actually get you upset?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Apr 12, 2019)

I always assume every post made on kiwi farms is sincere and I take them all 100% seriously.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 12, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> 13/50 and proportionate welfare use suggest otherwise, compadre.
> 
> Edit for the truly autistic - Natives are the Canadian analogues for US blacks.


Still not objective.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 12, 2019)

Vendetta™ said:


> Not sure why I put that much thought into a shit post, but oh well, it was fun.


:autism:


----------



## Vendetta™ (Apr 12, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> lmao did my joke post actually get you upset?


Not at all, friend. Genuinely glad/hopeful that reality isn't based on our shitposts, I said that already. Other than that, just expanding on your % format.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 13, 2019)

All of you need to submit to a melanin-based righteousness. On your knees!!!


----------



## Hell (Apr 13, 2019)

Can blacks be fucking autistic like whites?

How many "black incels" do you know?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 13, 2019)

Hell said:


> Can blacks be fucking autistic like whites?
> 
> How many "black incels" do you know?


How many incels do you know


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 13, 2019)

Hell said:


> Can blacks be fucking autistic like whites?
> 
> How many "black incels" do you know?


I think MadThad counts as both, so there's that.


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hell said:


> Can blacks be fucking autistic like whites?
> 
> How many "black incels" do you know?



Just spend a week hanging out in the fighting game community and you'll meet a ton


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 13, 2019)

Hell said:


> Can blacks be fucking autistic like whites?
> 
> How many "black incels" do you know?








The greatest nigger nerd of all time (sorry Urkel).


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 13, 2019)

If blacks are so much better, why are they still black?


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 13, 2019)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Even if blacks didn't have above average penises the reality is that they'd still be able to fuck a white bitch better than any little white boy could ever hope to. This is why white boys are so threatened by black men, because they know that a black guy could steal their wife or even their daughter at any time and there's nothing his lily white ass could do to protect her.


I think you're mistaking white boys with jewish men.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 14, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> If blacks are so much better, why are they still black?


Because the melanin in our skin gives us power over weak whitebois like you. You are destined to be our sex slaves. I delight in your downfall and your salty tears!!!


----------



## shartshooter (Apr 14, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Because the melanin in our skin gives us power over weak whitebois like you. You are destined to be our sex slaves. I delight in your downfall and your salty tears!!!









It's like fat people saying big is beautiful. Everyone privately knows the truth, including the people protesting.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 14, 2019)

shartshooter said:


> View attachment 725603
> View attachment 725606
> It's like fat people saying big is beautiful. Everyone privately knows the truth, including the people protesting.


Nah. Whiteboi tricknology doesn't fool me, cumskin. Every time a broken whiteboi leaves our crew sundered and whimpering I know who the true superior race is. Hint: it involves possessing melanin.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 14, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Still not objective.



Remind me how stats are not objective?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Remind me how stats are not objective?


Social science isn't objective.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 14, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Nah. Whiteboi tricknology doesn't fool me, cumskin. Every time a broken whiteboi leaves our crew sundered and whimpering I know who the true superior race is. Hint: it involves possessing melanin.


Ah yes, the superior Mexican race. After all, Mexicans are family oriented, traditional, and industrious.

The negro could learn a thing or two from them... If they could ever put down their grape kool-aid and fried chicken that is...


----------



## Begemot (Apr 14, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Ah yes, the superior Mexican race. After all, Mexicans are family oriented, traditional, and industrious.
> 
> The negro could learn a thing or two from them... If they could ever put down their grape kool-aid and fried chicken that is...


Hispanics are merely racial shocktroops used by you Edomite cumskins to oppress us true black kings. Reparations are the moral corollary of slavery and only through the sexual sublimation of white folk can we gain a true level of equality. 
'Breaking in' a whimpering white fratboi from Hartford with my wreckin' cru is such a joyous thing. 

Once we enslave the whitefolk the hispanics will also submit to us...


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 14, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Hispanics are merely racial shocktroops used by you Edomite cumskins to oppress us true black kings. Reparations are the moral corollary of slavery and only through the sexual sublimation of white folk can we gain a true level of equality.
> 'Breaking in' a whimpering white fratboi from Hartford with my wreckin' cru is such a joyous thing.
> 
> Once we enslave the whitefolk the hispanics will also submit to us...


The Mexicans have already taken over.

The black will once again be the farm animal he was always meant to be. Viva Mexico.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 14, 2019)

Sick skeleton


----------



## Begemot (Apr 14, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> The Mexicans have already taken over.
> 
> The black will once again be the farm animal he was always meant to be. Viva Mexico.
> 
> View attachment 725789


We are virile, latinos are sickly goblins. You will all submit to a regimen of black dick or die.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 14, 2019)

chekovia said:


> We are virile, latinos are sickly goblins. You will all submit to a regimen of black dick or die.


The black has already submitted once to the inferior white. They have no chance against the the true master race.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 14, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> The black has already submitted once to the inferior white. They have no chance against the the true master race.


What if eskimos are the superior race instead based on their ability to resist cold?


----------



## Vendetta™ (Apr 15, 2019)

shartshooter said:


> - Statistics (because they're not just for the FBI and crime, anymore!). -
> 
> It's like fat people saying big is beautiful. Everyone privately knows the truth, including the people protesting.


That's kinda aside from the fact that ethnic dudes are notorious for being incredibly desperate on dating apps and social media lol.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Social science isn't objective.



Criminal statistics and social program statistics are not "social science."
Please try again.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 15, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Criminal statistics and social program statistics are not "social science."
> Please try again.


What kind of science is demographical statistics then, lol


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> What kind of science is demographical statistics then, lol



It would be reporting the demographic crime trends and demographic usage of low-income social programs. Looking at the numbers and establishing a pattern requires the ability to count, and nothing more.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 15, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> It would be reporting the demographic crime trends and demographic usage of low-income social programs. Looking at the numbers and establishing a pattern requires the ability to count, and nothing more.


Aka social sciences.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Aka social sciences.



Looking at reported crime numbers and determining that blacks are 13% of the US population, and vastly over-represented as criminals requires no social sciences, it requires looking at the UCR.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 15, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Looking at reported crime numbers and determining that blacks are 13% of the US population, and vastly over-represented as criminals requires no social sciences, it requires looking at the UCR.


Drawing a conclusion from this data is where the social science comes in.

Do I have to spell this out for you


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Drawing a conclusion from this data is where the social science comes in.
> 
> Do I have to spell this out for you



Except that literally anyone can note that 13% of a population commit 50% of the crimes, without social sciences of any kind.

But do go on.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 15, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Except that literally anyone can note that 13% of a population commit 50% of the crimes, without social sciences of any kind.
> 
> But do go on.


Sorry for the delay. You're an absolute moron.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Sorry for the delay. You're an absolute moron.



Yeah, you were delayed by being mad on my profile. Anyways, stats aren't social science. ?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 15, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Yeah, you were delayed by being mad on my profile. Anyways, stats aren't social science. ?


You are a mongoloid.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> You are a mongoloid.


You need to submit to the superior black man, cavebeast


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 16, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> You are a mongoloid.



Allow me to quote Stephen Molyneux - "not an argument."


----------



## Begemot (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Allow me to quote Stephen Molyneux - "not an argument."


Will you also submit, child of yakub?


----------



## Wingus Dongshire (Apr 16, 2019)

Pros:
Able to start campaign as Shadowdancer without having to prestige class.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Allow me to quote Stephen Molyneux - "not an argument."


There is no argument to be had. Literally too stupid to understand what I was saying.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 16, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> There is no argument to be had. Literally too stupid to understand what I was saying.



Keep flogging the ad hominems.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Keep flogging the ad hominems.


Explain my point.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Keep flogging the ad hominems.


Why do whitebois always whimper when they are BTFO?


----------



## dopy (Apr 16, 2019)

ummmmm race doesn't exist js lol


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 16, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Explain my point.



You think that social sciences are somehow required to understand statistics.

@chekovia, I'm not white.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> You think that social sciences are somehow required to understand statistics.
> 
> @chekovia, I'm not white.


You're a moron.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 16, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> You're a moron.



It's upthread.

I pointed out stats objectively prove your opening premise incorrect, and you started yowling about social sciences.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> It's upthread.
> 
> I pointed out stats objectively prove your opening premise incorrect, and you started yowling about social sciences.


Wow, such a pwn.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 16, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Wow, such a pwn.







So, anyways, how's your afternoon going?
?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> View attachment 728284
> 
> So, anyways, how's your afternoon going?
> ?


Woah, where'd you get that screenshot, dude


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 16, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Woah, where'd you get that screenshot, dude



Must have been Hotep magic, bruh.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 16, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> You think that social sciences are somehow required to understand statistics.
> 
> @chekovia, I'm not white.


As a black supremacist I am allowed to call everybody white or white supremacy adjacent. That's just how it works.


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 16, 2019)

This thread in a nutshell:


----------



## Begemot (Apr 17, 2019)

Here's a truthbomb about the intrinsic toxicity of whiteness. I don't have hate in my heart, I just want save you all by making you understand your proper place.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 17, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Here's a truthbomb about the intrinsic toxicity of whiteness. I don't have hate in my heart, I just want save you all by making you understand your proper place.



At least Talib Kweli produces noises that can be construed as entertaining, by some.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 17, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> At least Talib Kweli produces noises that can be construed as entertaining, by some.


He was fucking based with that colab with Dilated Peoples, I'll admit...


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 17, 2019)

How is the OP not a waycsit?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Choose Your Fighter
> 
> "H"wite
> 
> ...





Richardo Retardo said:


> The average Black guy is actually like 5'9". So, they're mostly manlet tier. The Big Bubba's BBC myths are something that was made up by Hollywood.



6'2 (still growing tho)
Brown almost black eyes.
Confirm the pain tolerance and I get compliments about my voice being "soothing"
I get told i look 5 years over my age regularly.
Idk where to take a proper iq test but I have been given a personality test. Received intp and, entp when not being completely honest.
Im just an 8in dude. I'm glad since it fits in asian girls palms.
Ball is life nigga
The food thing is a serious issue. I'm always hungry after losing mad weight last year. Can't eat too much tho, feels like my stomach shrunk.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> 6'2 (still growing tho)
> Brown almost black eyes.
> Confirm the pain tolerance and I get compliments about my voice being "soothing"
> I get told i look 5 years over my age regularly.
> ...


I wouldn't hold out high hopes for that iq test since you can't even grasp the meaning of basic words like "average".


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> I wouldn't hold out high hopes for that iq test since you can't even grasp the meaning of basic words like "average".


Lmao that's the only thing i claim to be.


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Apr 17, 2019)

Why are you so obsessed with me though? That's what I don't understand. I think milk tastes disgusting. Shit tastes like pus.

You know how often I talk about milk? Barely ever. A bitch isn't even concerned with milk but *somehow* I'm on the minds and lips of people who swear I'm inconsequential. 

I don't mind. Stay pressed and thirsty.


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 17, 2019)

Mexicans are objectively better. Because unlike blacks, we can both jump AND swim. Necessary skills for jumping the border and crossing the Rio Grande


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 17, 2019)

MilkMage said:


> Mexicans are objectively better. Because unlike blacks, we can both jump AND swim. Necessary skills for jumping the border and crossing the Rio Grande



Better at what?

Corrupt gov't?
Hanging the innards of children from overpasses?
Making garbage beer, then pissing in the vats of product that's marked for tourist sales?

About the only thing you wetbacks have got going for you is the food, and añejo.


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 17, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Better at what?
> 
> Corrupt gov't?
> Hanging the innards of children from overpasses?
> Making garbage beer, then pissing in the vats of product that's marked for tourist sales?


Yes



TerribleIdeas™ said:


> About the only thing you wetbacks have got going for you is the food, and añejo.


It is good food tho


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 17, 2019)

MilkMage said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> It is good food tho



More añejo, or I tell MS-13 where you're fucking hiding, greaser.


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 17, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> More añejo, or I tell MS-13 where you're fucking hiding, greaser.


Ay chihuahua! Take the piss liquor señor, I don't wanna end up on BestGore.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> 6'2 (still growing tho)
> Brown almost black eyes.
> Confirm the pain tolerance and I get compliments about my voice being "soothing"
> I get told i look 5 years over my age regularly.
> ...


Yeah I'll have to see a photo of your big, floppy black cock for verification. Sorry. That's the rules.


----------



## cockaine (Apr 17, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> That's false intel.


You seem like you've done your research


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Yeah I'll have to see a photo of your big, floppy black cock for verification. Sorry. That's the rules.


*Haha* no


----------



## farts_meller (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Richardo Retardo (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao that's the only thing i claim to be.


You still don't seem to understand what an average is. The word has definition.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm not seeing any of you servile dumb whitebois worshiping black kings @lilrosebush666 and myself. Please endeavor to do so....


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

chekovia said:


> I'm not seeing any dumb whitebois worshiping @lilrosebush666 and myself. Please endeavor to do so....


Niggers UNITE


----------

